# Mini Competition: 3x3 Veteran



## Metallic Silver (Dec 21, 2016)

Wasabi guys!!! It's been a long time since I've done this type of series. In this mini competition, there are a whole bunch of 3x3 WCA events, including the special ones. Whoever is the fastest with all 3x3 events must be a 3x3 veteran or even considered one. Are you a 3x3 veteran? Post your best times here!

Post your averages and time in comment.
Comment example:

(Event):
1.(1st scramble time)
2.(2nd scramble time)
3.(3rd scramble time)
4.(4th scramble time)
5.(5th scramble time)
Average: (Average time)

Scramble: 3x3
1. R2 D L D2 U2 R2 B' D' U' R2 U R2 B' U2 F2
2. L R2 B2 U2 R2 U' L F2 D U L R2 D2 U B
3. U' R2 F L' B2 D' F' L' U F' L' B2 U2 R' D2
4. U B' D2 L D L2 B' R' F' U2 L2 D' L2 R2 B
5. B F' D2 F' U2 B R2 D2 B2 F U2 L U L R'

Scramble: 3x3OH
1. D U' L D2 B2 U R2 U2 F' D2 U B D U L2
2. D' U' F' D2 L' U R' F2 D' U2 F D' U' R' B2
3. D U R' F' R B U R F2 R B R U2 R2 U
4. F' D' U2 L2 R F2 R' D2 B2 L2 B2 R D' R D
5. B F' R2 D' L R F2 R B' F2 L' D2 R B D

Scramble: 3x3 Feet
1. B R2 F' U' F' R' B D U R B U' R B2 F'
2. F' D' F2 R' D2 R' B U B R2 D2 F2 D2 F L
3. L' D2 L2 U' B' F U L2 B F' R2 F' D' R2 U
4. D2 U B' D2 L2 D2 B' L2 D2 B' F' R D U2 L2
5. U' B' U2 F' D B F2 L2 R2 B D' L2 F U2 B2

Scramble: 3x3BLD
1. D2 L2 F' U2 L' B D B' F U' L' R' F' D R
2. D' U F' D L' B' R2 U' L2 R' B2 L2 B' F' L'
3. U R2 F' U' B D2 B2 F D2 U2 R2 B D' U2 F
4. F' D2 R B D' R2 F L R B F' D L2 B L2
5. L2 B D' U2 L2 B D L D B L2 D2 B R2 D'

Scramble: 3x3LS (Last Slot)
1. L F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U L' U2 F' U2 F L F2 L'
2. R U R2 F' U' F' U2 F2 B2 U' F2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R'
3. B R' U2 B2 D2 L U2 F2 L' D2 R' B U B' R' B' U
4. U R2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 D' B2 L' F' L' F2 U2 F2 D
5. L2 F L2 U' F' L' U L' B2 D2 F2 B' D2 F L2 B' U2

Scramble: 3x3LSE (Last Six Edges)
1. U' R' L F' U2 F' R2 L2 B D2 B2 R2 L2
2. R B' L2 U2 R2 F' L2 D2 L U2 F' L' R U B2
3. U R2 D R2 F2 L2 U L R U2 B'
4. B2 L R' U2 F' L' R U L' R 
5. L2 R2 D F2 D L' R F' U2 F' 

Scramble: 3x3LL (Last Layer)
1. L' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U' B' U B L
2. D2 R2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F L' B' L F2 L F L'
3. F' L F2 L' F2 R U2 R' U2 F L' U' B' U B L
4. U L2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' B R' U' R U B L2
5. R2 B2 R U2 R U R' F' U F R' B2 R2

Scramble: 3x3PLL
PLL: V Perm.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 21, 2016)

3x3 PLL: 1.70
3x3 LL: 7.23, 5.20, 5.44, 4.81, 3.64=5.15
3x3 LSE: 5.95, 5.39, 4.57, 2.94, 6.29=5.30
3x3 BLD: DNF(26.11), DNF(29.35), 27.10, 30.33, DNF(27.56)=DNF

EDIT:
3x3 OH: 23.08, 23.38, 26.69, 21.77, 25.20=23.89// all roux except first solve
3x3: 16.04, 16.47, 14.18, (13.49), (17.05)=15.56//roux


----------



## Metallic Silver (Dec 21, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> 3x3 PLL: 1.70
> 3x3 LL: 7.23, 5.20, 5.44, 4.81, 3.64=5.15
> 3x3 LSE: 5.95, 5.39, 4.57, 2.94, 6.29=5.30
> 3x3 BLD: DNF(26.11), DNF(29.35), 27.10, 30.33, DNF(27.56)=DNF


nice!!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 21, 2016)

3x3: 10.44, 10.94, 9.44, 10.77, 12.41 = 10.72
3x3LS: 5.32, 4.13, 5.06, 5.40, 5.71 = 5.26
3x3LSE: 4.91, 6.37, 3.04, 4.46, 4.43 = 4.60
3x3LL: 3.73, 3.52, 3.63, 2.54, 2.70 = 3.29
3x3 PLL: 1.49

I'll do the rest later.
(Btw I enjoyed that)


----------



## Metallic Silver (Dec 21, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> 3x3: 10.44, 10.94, 9.44, 10.77, 12.41 = 10.72
> 3x3LS: 5.32, 4.13, 5.06, 5.40, 5.71 = 5.26
> 3x3LSE: 4.91, 6.37, 3.04, 4.46, 4.43 = 4.60
> 3x3LL: 3.73, 3.52, 3.63, 2.54, 2.70 = 3.29
> ...


Nice!!, and thanks!!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 22, 2016)

3x3: 14.05, (12.19), 15.93+, (16.57), 12.23 = 14.07
3x3 OH: (1:13.96), 48.65, 46.76, 44.48, (36.808) = 46.63
3X3 BLD: TBD
3x3LS: (5.41), 7.07, (11.79), 7.86, 6.87 = 7.27
3x3LSE: (6.95), 6.84, 5.76, (4.06), 6.87 = 6.49
3x3LL: (5.60), 4.43, 4.34, (3.32), 4.16 = 4.31
3x3PLL: 1.82


----------



## hamfaceman (Dec 22, 2016)

3x3: 11.34, 10.88, (9.55), (17.54 lol), 10.13 = 10.79
OH: (26.74), (18.60), 24.15, 23.67, 20.31 = 22.71
LSLL: 4.39, (5.09), 4.97, (4.19), 4.48 = 4.62
LSE: (3.68), 4.46, (5.98), 4.09, 4.01 = 4.19
LL: (4.25), 3.26, 3.77, (2.24), 2.51 = 3.19
PLL: 1.36


----------



## EmperorZant (Dec 23, 2016)

3x3 - *15.31* Average: (22.02), (13.47), 15.71, 15.20, 15.01

3x3 OH - *22.49* Average: (29.15), 24.17, 23.31, (19.46), 19.99

3x3 LS - *6.25* Average: (5.55), 6.51, 6.45, (6.71), 5.78

3x3 LSE - *11.65* Average: 9.52, 9.68, 15.75, (4.40), DNF(8.82)

3x3 LL - *4.15* Average: 3.90, DNF(4.24), 4.38, (3.79), 4.16

3x3 PLL (V-Perm): *2.18*


----------



## Rcuber123 (Dec 23, 2016)

Y U no FMC?


----------



## big_moe5 (Dec 27, 2016)

3x3: (15.63), 18.13, 16.21, 20.00, (21.01) = 18.20

3x3OH: 50.87, 46.18, (40.17), 49.34, (53.03) = 47.92

3x3LS: (6.68), 7.05, (11.54), 8.26, 6.93 = 8.09

3x3LSE: (8.03), 7.62, 6.50, 6.08, (5.25) = 6.70

3x3LL: (8.35), 5.93, 8.34, 4.86, (3.81) = 6.26

PLL: (1.76), 1.91, 1.92, (2.07), 1.82 = 1.90


----------



## Cale S (Dec 27, 2016)

*3x3*: 9.79, 9.63, 11.18, 9.40, 9.88 = *9.77*

*OH*: 30.30, 22.97, 24.09, 28.33, 29.23 = *27.22*

*feet*: 1:02.95, 1:05.88, 56.53, 1:01.16, 54.08 = *1:00.21

BLD*: 57.37, 52.92, 46.46, 47.65, 44.66 = *49.01

LSLL*: 4.81, 4.19, 5.56, 5.77, 5.49 = *5.29*

*LSE*: 4.34, 5.80, 3.58, 5.69, 5.77 = *5.27

LL*: 3.42, 4.09, 5.22, 3.25, 4.73 = *4.08

PLL*: *1.93*


----------



## asacuber (Dec 27, 2016)

Spoiler



LSE:
avg of 5: 5.86

Time List:
1. (2.10) U' R' L F' U2 F' R2 L2 B D2 B2 R2 L2
2. 5.39 R B' L2 U2 R2 F' L2 D2 L U2 F' L' R U B2
3. 5.05 U R2 D R2 F2 L2 U L R U2 B'
4. 7.13 B2 L R' U2 F' L' R U L' R
5. (8.04+) L2 R2 D F2 D L' R F' U2 F'

lol so trash

PLL: 1.95(lol trash again xD)

LL:

avg of 5: 3.57

Time List:
1. (4.43) L' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U' B' U B L
2. (2.93) D2 R2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F L' B' L F2 L F L'
3. 4.00 F' L F2 L' F2 R U2 R' U2 F L' U' B' U B L
4. 2.99 U L2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' B R' U' R U B L2
5. 3.70 R2 B2 R U2 R U R' F' U F R' B2 R2

idk how to rate this xD

LSLL
Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-27
avg of 5: 5.27

Time List:
1. 5.48 L F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U L' U2 F' U2 F L F2 L' 
2. 4.84 R U R2 F' U' F' U2 F2 B2 U' F2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' 
3. (4.47) B R' U2 B2 D2 L U2 F2 L' D2 R' B U B' R' B' U 
4. (5.56) U R2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 D' B2 L' F' L' F2 U2 F2 D 
5. 5.47 L2 F L2 U' F' L' U L' B2 D2 F2 B' D2 F L2 B' U2

meh


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 27, 2016)

15-move scrambles, wut.



Spoiler



333
17.37, 17.44, (20.34), 18.42, (15.90) = 17.74 Ao5

OH
(27.20), (34.25), 30.97, 30.63, 27.72 = 29.77 Ao5

BLD
DNF(4:36.13)[2:08.65], DNF(4:28.48)[2:01.26], DNF(7:04.62)[2:51.77], DNF(6:49.76)[3:46.14], 4:44.75[2:18.17] = DNF Ao5

LSLL
9.51+, (8.28), (11.56), 9.84, 8.97 = 9.44 Ao5

L6E
8.31, 8.37, 9.60, (4.50), (9.79) = 8.76 Ao5

LL
6.09, (11.94), 6.86, (5.36), 5.72 = 6.22 Ao5

V perm
2.47, 2.26, (2.02), 2.28, (2.90) = 2.34 Ao5


----------

